# Cypress Hives



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm considering using hives built using cypress lumber. I would likely coat them with a wood stain/preservative (like you would use on a privacy fence or deck) in lieu of painting. Does this hold up pretty well? Surely there aren't any issues using cypress with bees?

I can't find cypress lumber locally so who is a good supplier for cypress hives? I'm guessing I would want finger joints and decent grade wood. I would appreciate your recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Rossmans in Moultrie Ga. makes commercial cypress hives. http://www.gabees.com/index.htm


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks for the link.

It appears they don't put finger joints on their hives. I prefer finger joints but I have no experience with their miter joint.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Any feedback on Hives & More? They offer cypress hives in either box joint or a miter joint which they think is an improvement due to less exposed end grain. I'll have to think about that.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

Kelley has cypress woodenware. They list bottom boards, deep and medium hive bodies, and outer covers with cypress as a wood choice.

http://www.kelleybees.com


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

I wonder if Kelley uses Select grade Cypress?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BeeAttitudes said:


> I prefer finger joints


Any particular reason? I've used both and have no preference. Glued and nailed....neither comes apart. I've used Rossman boxes now for a few years and my only complaint is that they only predrill holes in the end pieces. Therefore I drill pilot holes in the sides after attaching the ends. I have been happy with the quality of their woodenware and service.


----------



## Paulemar (Aug 28, 2013)

BeeAttitudes said:


> I wonder if Kelley uses Select grade Cypress?


I don't know. I have a few bottom boards and top covers in cypress from them and am satisfied with the quality. You can always call and ask them. Anytime I've called them they were very nice and answered my questions.

Paul


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

I have a lot of cypress woodenware from Rossman and I'm very satisfied with it. Good quality and nice folks to do business with.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Surely there aren't any issues using cypress with bees?

Only price. It makes perfectly good equipment.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I've picked up boxes at Rossman and found them to be good quality, some I've had for six years, they are still in good condition with no rotten spots. They are nice people to deal with.
As my apiary grew and my bee pets became livestock I switched to Mann Lake budget boxes.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

A few thoughts why I'm leaning toward cypress:

- I want the hives to last
- I don't want to paint (because I'm lazy)
- I don't want to paint so the hives will tend to blend into th ebackground (not stick out) as I am in the city limits (out of sight, out of mind hopefully)

I will likely use some type of stain/preservative on the outside of the hives.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

BeeAttitudes said:


> - I want the hives to last


Cypress is good material. Make no mistake though....what you buy today isn't the 'old growth' cypress from our grandfathers' time. My painted pine and cypress boxes seem to hold up equally well.


----------



## Ret Sgt. Robert Yates (Dec 5, 2014)

beemandan said:


> Cypress is good material. Make no mistake though....what you buy today isn't the 'old growth' cypress from our grandfathers' time. My painted pine and cypress boxes seem to hold up equally well.


I have to agree a good select Pine, or any Top Grade Wood that can be acquired at a reasonable price for bee ware once Stained, dipped, or Painted will / should last in most cases the same time . Excluding Any types of extreme infestation that requires you to pressure wash the equipment and you do damage to the wood that will require you to fix it properly . (Quoted from a Master Beekeeper with 2000 hives yesterday 7 Jan 2015) 

Best Regards


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

The Kelley cypress woodenware is nice. I've not seen any real defects and the grade is very clear. I just use tung oil on mine.


----------



## papabear (Mar 5, 2014)

BeeAttitudes said:


> I'm considering using hives built using cypress lumber. I would likely coat them with a wood stain/preservative (like you would use on a privacy fence or deck) in lieu of painting. Does this hold up pretty well? Surely there aren't any issues using cypress with bees?
> 
> I can't find cypress lumber locally so who is a good supplier for cypress hives? I'm guessing I would want finger joints and decent grade wood. I would appreciate your recommendations.
> 
> Thanks!


I have all cypress select from rossman with both painted and stained . pleased with there performance.
I use small cell from kelley foundation


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

I hate painting. l made all of my equipment out of cypress and I won't buy or build anything else. Cypress is easy to comee by here and it last along time. Heck there barns around here that have cypress siding on them that's a 50+ yrs old.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

John R C said:


> Heck there are barns around here that have cypress siding on them that's a 50+ yrs old.


Same here with poplar. Poplar is cheap, readily available, and lasts a long time, so, lots of mine are made from poplar.

I build a lot of equipment using cypress and yes it will last a long time, but, if you get a good grade of cypress here you will pay dearly for it. The sawmill grade cypress around here is almost worthless for making boxes.

If you have access to good cypress at a reasonable price, go for it. Makes beautiful bee equipment, and it will last.

cchoganjr


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Heck there are barns around here that have cypress siding on them that's a 50+ yrs old.

Like Dan said, that's old growth and yes, it would keep a long time. The new growth doesn't seem to last much better than pine on a box. Maybe slightly better than pine on a bottom board...


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Old growth, new growth...that's been discussed a lot before, but doesn't change the fact that it grows in the swamps under very wet conditions. Whatever I'm getting from Rossman seems to be standing up very well to our wet winters and hot/humid summers with no paint/stain or any preservative. I'm tired of painting and re-painting pine boxes only to watch them rot out and that's why I'm putting cypress to the test. I only have 5 years' experience with it, but they claim it will last 100 years so stand by for my update in 95 years! I've had pine rot in less than 5 years with 2 coats of good quality paint. 

I believe the lap joints with less end-grain exposure is a plus also. I've found them to be just as strong as the traditional finger joints, which is where the rot often begins.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I ran out of time a few years ago and put out thirty cypress supers (Rossman's) unpainted. I hate them. The minute I see some that have to be moved....I put on gloves. They're checked (splitting) and are always good for a splinter or two. I've had the same problem with unpainted pine. Understand, I like Rossman's woodenware and the majority of my hives are from them. I'm only warning you....I'd highly recommend some sealing agent. Also...it'll rot. Doesn't need to have ground contact. I have any number of painted bottom boards that are breaking down at the hive body contact. Just sayin'.


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, Dan. I'm still watching, waiting, evaluating and perhaps just hoping these boxes will last beyond my lifetime.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the great advice. Nice to hear feedback on the miter joint versus the finger joint.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

BeeAttitudes said:


> Nice to hear feedback on the miter joint versus the finger joint.


BeeAttitudes..... The discussion on miter joint/box joint/butt joint will likely go on forever, however, what ever joint that the beekeeper decides to use is far, far, less important, that the quality of the wood, the glue used, and type preservative used.

Far too often, woodworkers blame the joint for a failure, when in reality it was the quality of the wood, the type of glue, or the preservative used to protect the wood.

I still believe that any joint, including a simple butt joint, will outlast the bee keeper and his next 5 generations, if, good wood, good glue, and a good preservative is used in making bee equipment.

cchoganjr


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

This question is probably also repetitive...What sort of "non-paint" is good and durable on cypress woodenware?


----------



## dleemc1 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a lot of cypress bottom boards from brushy mountain I think they just have bottom boards in cypress. the back strip opp the entrance dry rots very quickly even with 3 coats of top quality paint on it. takes the rest of the board several more years to even start to go bad.


----------

